# Highlighting gold?



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

I used Balthazar gold on my csm and am looking for a highlight color or something to mix with it to make my own highlight color. Any advice?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Generally GW recommends using a silver (usually the brightest one) to do the highlight to make the edges look like they've got a bit of extra glint to them.

It's generally my method when I actually do highlights on gold as well. Well that or was the gold in sepia or Agrax Earthshade and then pick out the raised bits/edges in the same gold I originally used.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

Ah, silver makes sense. I hit it with agrax, so I'll try bringing it up with the same gold and then maybe a shot of silver here and there.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

http://youtu.be/srApkrqaHFo?t=4m51s


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Base with Balthasar Gold, wash with Agrax Earthshade. Go again with Balthasar or Gehennas Gold, leaving the recesses alone, then highlight with Runefang Steel.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

google...youtube...magical things when used...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If you don't want the gold to be quite as dark, you can use a reikland fleshshade instead. 

One of the more time consuming methods I used to use to paint gold was to start with silver, then steadily wash down with layers of sepia wash and finish after three or four with a layer of flesh wash or sometimes devlan mud. I haven't tried this method with the new shades yet, so I'm not sure how it would go.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

fatmantis said:


> google...youtube...magical things when used...


Or this board, which caters to these exact types of questions. Asking for painting advice on a painting sub-forum in a Warhammer forum, and he got results? Magical stuff that.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

I ended up liking the look of going over it with another shot of the same gold. The metal paints sort of highlight themselves anyway. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've also found that my golds haven't needed much highlighting. I have, at times, used just a bit of silver over the edges to make it look a little more beaten up but you could get shiny depending on your technique. This is one of my favourite sites for painting/modeling knowledge, though the person running it has long since left it I think. Still, all the content is there.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

My personal way of doing gold is Gehenna's gold (you may want to do balthasar and then layer up with genhenna's for a more even coats) then wash Agrax earthshade then nuln oil in recesses if you want a dirty gold (like for chaos or something) or just Seraphim Sepia for clean gold (like tomb kings) then layer gehenna's gold again leaving recess. Finally Highlight Auric armour gold for basic dude, and if you want a particularly regal shiny gold then highlight runefang steel.

I find it works really nicely and gives a clear contrast between edges, mid and recesses and can easily be modified for a special HQ or a different type of unit etc.


----------



## GuiltySparc (Dec 29, 2014)

ntaw said:


> I've also found that my golds haven't needed much highlighting. I have, at times, used just a bit of silver over the edges to make it look a little more beaten up but you could get shiny depending on your technique. This is one of my favourite sites for painting/modeling knowledge, though the person running it has long since left it I think. Still, all the content is there.


thats a great link, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

No problem k:


----------

